# Antivirus Software für Linux



## wingman (27. August 2004)

Hallo

Ich suche ein gutes Antivirus Programme für Linux, mit Grafische Oberfläche und muss konstenlos sein. Ist für Privat zweck.

Vielen Dank

Gruss


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von wingman _
> *Hallo
> 
> Ich suche ein gutes Antivirus Programme für Linux, mit Grafische Oberfläche und muss konstenlos sein. Ist für Privat zweck.
> ...



Hi,

Gut ist relativ! 

Aber schau dir mal Antivir für Linux an. Es gibt auch ein passendes Frontend dafür TkAntivir


----------



## wingman (28. August 2004)

Hallo

Ist Antivir Gratis?
Gruss


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

eigenlich war die Software mal kostenlos für Linux. 

Aber BitDefender bietet immer noch eine kostenlosen AV-Scanner für Linux an. Einfach mal hier schauen.

Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob es dafür auch ein Frontend gibt (ich nutze nur die Konsolenversion).


----------



## JohannesR (28. August 2004)

Normalerweise braucht man kein AntiVir fuer Linux, da es kaum ernstzunehmende Viren fuer die UNIX-Plattform gibt. Wenn man allerdings z.B. auf einem Mailserver die eingehenden Mails auf Win32-Viren testen will braucht man keine grafische Oberflaeche. Fuer den Fall wuerde ich mal den AmavisD und Amavis-Milter ansehen, zusammen mit ClamAV oder Sophos ein gutes Gespann!


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

also einen Virenscanner kann man auch unter Linux gebrauchen wenn man z.B. Samba nutzt. Dann kann man wenigsten die Files checken die im Share liegen.
Dem Linux-User können die Viren unter dem Strich egal sein, aber scannen kostet ja nichts.

Die Versionen die man auf einem Mailserver nutzen kann sind nicht kostenlos.


----------



## JohannesR (28. August 2004)

Das ist falsch, der ClamAV ist kostenlos.
Allerdings braucht man normalerweise auch dann kein GUI.


----------



## imweasel (28. August 2004)

Hi,

stimmt ClamAV ist kostenlos.

Antivir aber auch, man muss sich nur registrieren Link 

Das eine GUI nicht von Nöten ist, geb ich dir Recht.


----------



## wingman (28. August 2004)

Hallo

Wenn ich den Befehl ausführe bdc --all files / kommt immer dieser Fehler
*
BDC/Linux-Console v7.0 (build 2490) (i386) (Dec 10 2003 16:11:35)
Copyright (C) 1996-2003 SOFTWIN SRL. All rights reserved.

Speicherzugriffsfehler* 

Wo liegt hier der Fehler

Gruss DAve


----------

